# cooking bacon in advance, any ideas how to stop it going rock hard ?



## benscab (Sep 18, 2013)

been trying to get the jumpon our customers in the cafe by getting sausages and bacon cooked in advance, but it always seems to go rock hard after a short while. any tips ?

Thanks in advance (not bacon in advance)


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

How are you cooking it? I'd probably go with sheet pans in an oven.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

We use thick cut house made and bake it @ 400F for about 30 minutes not flipping it at all, stores great and if the customer wants it crispy it takes maybe 2 min.

I make some special recipe bacon for myself bake it the same way and freeze it, takes 30 seconds in the micro wave or just throw it on the flat top or in a pan for 3 minutes and it's perfect.

When you bake it the fat renders and you don't get "tough" or stringy bacon.

Cheers!

EDG


----------



## benscab (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou very much i will try that tomorrow.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You are overcooking it. Keep in covered on shelf above stove. put slices of bread underneith to absorb fat Cook enough for the days service and thats all..


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

chefedb said:


> You are overcooking it. Keep in covered on shelf above stove. put slices of bread underneith to absorb fat Cook enough for the days service and thats all..


...Covered on the shelf above stove. When????

Put slices of bread underneath... When????

Following baking or what? Overcooking? Please explain in detail? Describe your method as I've always fried my bacon.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And no disrespect as I only want to learn how to bake bacon, hotel style.   8^)


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

We actually purposefully want the bacon fat to help keep the bacon moist. IME when you reheat iF you don't have the now rendered fat, the bacon dries out. Don't know about everyone here but, personally really dislike crispy dry bacon that falls apart or crumbles when you bite it. We have found when you bake bacon not only does it keep for use later, but has more flavor and a better mouth feel. Would never cook bacon any other way.

Also we NEVER deep fry, it contaminates the oil and effectively shortens the useful life of your oil. Not to mention you also get to pour off the rendered bacon fat for other uses, eggs, potatoes etc.

Lastly ovens vary so my 30 minutes might be 40 or conversely 22 minutes. We also use seasoned pepper.

Best of luck,

EDG


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

We always have a big Sunday breakfast and I cook a couple or 3 pounds bacon and homemade pork sausage (yum).

Oven 350 deg...line the (sheet) pan with foil so the drippings don't scorch..pour off that liquid gold and store in fridge for another use.

I pull about a pound out when it is half cooked (cool and wrap in foil and place in ziplock bag) and finish cooking for BLTs later in the week.

The rest is finished off for waffles and bacon.

No reason you cannot do the same, just don't drain as the bacon may dry out when you finish it for individual orders (I would use the flat top or frying pan to finish)

mimi


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Bacon comes al;ready shingled on pachment paper. @ loayers of parchment to a sheetpan and put in oven. Take out, drain off fat and let cool tyhen put in stainless steel steamtable insert on top of old bread to absorb balance of fat keep covered on stove shelf.  I cant be any clearer , this method assumes you have some cooking ability and or experience.  WE DO NOT FR7Y BACON. WE BAKE IT


----------

